# can a gsd from STANDing jump over a 6ft block wall? b/c my can :(



## chancey (Apr 11, 2012)

the neighbors brought hme a new rescue, unsure the mix, but he's a big dog, male, and chance (3yrs this month) has been crazy ever since, he has not cared about dogs behind the neighboring blockwalls before, though at another side wrought iron fence, he barks and runs fence when dogs are over playing in the empty lot on the other side (he can see thru that fence) b/c he used to go and play there himself, with the dogs that still are there playing sometimes...he really just wants to go play.
anyhow,
i am very upset b/c he literally jumped on top a 6ft block wall, from a standing position... i had no idea a dog could do that!?
he is in a space where there is no room to run, so he was jumping straight up, then grabbed w/ front legs, and up and nearly over------------ i saw it and screamed and ran like maniac and just as he going (he had turned to look at me from top of wall) i grabbed his hind leg and flipped him back to my side of fence.

our side is 6ft fence, but other side is a approx 8ft fence drop, w/ a 2-3ft wide planting area @ base, and another approx 18" retain wall...
i am concerned re his safety, and the pets/ppl on other side of wall...and i don't wanna get sued. i don't knw if he wants to play, or fight? he is not an aggressive dog at all...

if i add 2ft of lattice(?) to my side, will he still be able to get over it?
that should do it right??
thank you


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

How about a row of Concertina wire on top of the block wall?

More seriously, you might have some zoning laws that will set a limit on the fence height. Maybe some training is needed to teach your dog not to jump the wall.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I think the 2ft lattice should do it. It's not that strong - so even if he tries to get over it, which I doubt he will, it will probably collapse under his weight and scare him - then he won't do it again.

It helps to deter and stop burglars - so it ought to stop a dog.
____________
Sue


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

put up the 2' or 3' lattice but slant it in towards your yard.
i wouldn't leave the collar on my dog if was trying to jump a fence.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

There is something that you can attach to the top of the fence so that they cannot get a hold. It is a cylinder that can freely rotate on a rod. Another option is to properly introduce him to the neighbor dog to see how they do with each other.


----------



## chancey (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks everyone,
yah with zoning- we can go 8ft high on the property line fences around side/back- so i'm good there.
i think the lattice is more cost effective, they use those roll bars for coyotes around here, and they aren't cheap. i also like idea lattice would fall in on him, that would def spook him! he won't even try to jump over a 3ft baby gate b/c one fell on him when he was much younger. it freaked him out then and he remembers. ((he did easily pop right over it when he once heard me screaming- b/c of a snake lol))

i also realized later he scraped up his inner thigh pretty good over the "knee" joint, so he's actually maybe learned a little lesson on his own. he's left the fence alone since. 
and he knows he got introuble about it.
i am still learning how smart these dogs are!!!

as soon as he even pricks up ears towards fence- i immediately say NO.
if i can catch it that fast! mostly it is more of an alert stance he gets in that direction, if i don't say NO just then he will run towards fence, to go behind the plants- so if i say NO then, he's still good and will stop and not go to fence. 
i am just trying to be vigilant about it, &try not to let him out unless i am outside also. 

happy friday


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Another thing you could try, similar to the coyote roll, is put some of this stuff along the top. I forget what it's called but you can get it at the home and garden store for a few bucks per 10' (at least around here). I use it in various lengths to make "props" for dog training (stuff the dog has to jump over/avoid). It's slippery on their feet. I don't see how a dog could get hold and pull over a tall fence.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Didn't Rin Tin Tin jump over really high fences???? Guess it is possible!


----------

